# Alum Main Lake Saugeye



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

All,
Being new to this website, I first want to start off by saying thank you to this website and the wonderful people I have had the opportunity to meet so far. I have gained good knowledge and appreciate the willingness to share.

Ok on to my question. 

In no way am I trying to gain info on "Secret Spots", I just need some knowledge. I have fished Alum for many years now for Saugeye, my catch has been marginal. What do I need to do to increase my catch? Typical Lake Erie methods lack the productiveness. I have managed to catch Saugeye there in waters as little as 3 feet deep and waters as great as 30 feet deep, but with little consistency. Believe it or not I actually had one hit a top water one time.

Can someone give me tips on what time of year is better? What lures are preferred etc.

Any advice would be great!!

Thanks


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Warrior, check you pm's


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Wheres Fishslim on this?


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

From now until the water reaches the upper 40's I fish jig/minnow in water from 20 to 40 feet deep. The clearer the water and brighter the day the deeper the fish. After that I admit that I can't find them until the water hits the upper 50's to 60 range. Then I sometimes catch them in the shallows on jig and twisters tipped with a piece of night crawler on shallow flats off of points and occaisionally in the backs of coves. The best bite for me occurs from mid June to mid July on the main lake flats and points in water from 12-20 foot deep on bottom bouncers, spinner rigs and worms, although that bite was way off last year. There are many other ways to catch them too (trolling cranks, casting stickbaits) but these are the ones I use the most.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

onthewater said:


> The best bite for me occurs from mid June to mid July on the main lake flats and points in water from 12-20 foot deep on bottom bouncers, spinner rigs and worms, although that bite was way off last year.


This was the best bite for me last year as well, and was a little slower for me than in the past too.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Okay my 2 cents worth. First do you like to jig fish because Alum Saugeyes love them. As mention in previous posts flats and points are your ticket at certain times. Points can be most of the time. But here is where i differ from many guys on here. I do not like to go deeper the 12 foot maybe 15 foot at times for these critters. My best catching time is late March to mid June at Alum. And i am fishing shallow dirt muddy shallow and work out deeper as i go. couple degrees water temp in bays and on top of points or shallow flats is gold. Baitfish as well as saugeyes will be there. At least the agressive or feeding ones which are much easier to catch then neutral to not interested Deeper ones.  I love using a single 1/8th ounce jig with chartreuse or milktreuse,orange or hot pink early if muddy 3" for tail. If the points scare you or are just not comfortable fishing them best bet is as mention back area of larger bays,but don't pass up smaller cuts along shoreline can be stacked with the toothy critters. Now i also am different in thinking on Bright sunny days especially early spring to mid spring i catch saugeyes 1 foot to 3 foot of water all day long in the sun. They are Saugeyes not Walleyes light is different to them they are far more tolerable to light why because there brain is thinking more to food then anything As late April into May Points are killer especially hour or so before dark and after and i again will cast very shallow on top of points and then work sides dropping off into deeper water. Alum has all types of points and certain days the slow taper point is the ticket while the next day it could be the point with shallow top but drops 15-20 feet on sides real quick with fish hoovering shallow or high on deep drops. Also try Vibee's they are killer in the shallows slow hopped or yoyoed back to boat. Misfit and Shakedown will vouch for this. If not getting hit that way then get agressive and reel them back steady and fast with a quick stop every now and then. Memorial day weekend myself,daughter and son-in-law never moved from a shallow flat near a deep drop off for 3 hours and used jigs catching 3 limits both days plus best bite was middle of day in bright sunshine in 3-8 foot water. Then after dark we busted a few more on Vibe's before going in. Guys there is a large population of quality fish in Alum now and there are nonstop points to fish and many flats or large bays from north of Howard road to the dam. Hope that helps i guess what i am saying is BE VERSATILE DO NOT OVER FISH SPOT IF NOTHING IS HAPPENING!! Next shallow flat or point could be loaded keep moving and go back to spots that have produced more then once. Think shallower then you would think they would be for conditions. Even in the middle of August i get Saugeyes shallow and best bite comes in middle of day to late afternoon. And remember these are Saugeyes not Walleyes they are far from close to each other in many ways. Another easy tip is be like a bass fishermen but with a jig or shallow running cranks,vibe's and stay just casting distance from shore and go at it you will hook saugeyes. Many guys see me out there working shorline and just casting open water not anything structurely you can see but catching many saugeyes as well as crappies that others pass by because they are hitting visual wood or structure they can see. Spring time and fall this is a blast you will hit every type fish in the lake. Have fun don't get frustrated they will come!! Hers to a good year of fishing at Alum!! Can't wait!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Good stuff fishslim......but I think that was about a quarters worth! lol

CG


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Well put fishslim. Always good info. Thanks


----------



## oldmancat (Jan 25, 2008)

You got to hold!$ your mouth the right way to catch them eyes in Alum


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Great info guys...... Thank you


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Fishslim do you start out casting up the points or across them and then work your way up them?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Jeff i like finding deeper side first if point has a cove it goes in i will start by going into the mouth of cove and work a U around the point staying out on deeper water 12 foot or so but where i can hit all the way up on shallow top or side of point then will work out point staying deep with boat and fan cast side of point up to top of it then go acrossed point in 10-12 foot water fan cast top of point with long cast to shallow shoreline and back down other side if it drops off. If it has a flat on one side i then fan cast the flat around that side of point many times this is where they are active. Found many of the points have some stumps and structure on sides and many times that wood is the ticket might lose a few jigs but well worth it when you pop some nice saugeyes. Find crappies around these point drops and many times saugeyes are right there with them. As was mentioned in another post about saugeyes in Oklahoma saugeyes are stocked to keep crappie populations down so as not having a bunch of stunted crappies. Saugeyes will chow on small crappies.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

GREAT INFORMATION!! Appreciate the help. I believe I have been fishing too deep in summer. rocky fork and caesars creek have also been slow the last two years


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Another added point for mid-june thru summer months do not forget the weeds!! Find the weeds and fish them like a point work the weed line any cuts or variance in the weedline concentrate on them. They are ambush points for the saugeyes. Also pitch the holes in the weeds let light jig fall down into hole slow jig it on bottom some and lift out get some dandies that way as well as large crappies in summer. At Alum we lost alot of weeds from drought so might take longer for weed growth to develope. Slip bobbering the weeds can be killer as well. Minnows or leeches.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Come on Misfit where you at youre a harness and vibe guy on hoover on the flats i think. I know where there are some sunken island/rockpiles on alum when do you start pulling harness's and throwing vibees on the flats cause im sure these rock piles will be holdin fish at some point


----------



## Funky Cowboy (May 6, 2005)

To add what fishslim says, those saugeyes seem to eat about anything that swims. I cleaned one that had a 3-4 inch bass in its stomach. I also catch saugeyes on crawdad imitation lures, which I find surprising....anyone else have similar experience? Usually I find shad when cleaning saugeyes....even one eye had 3 freshly eaten shad in its stomach yet it was still hungry enough to go after my lure!


----------

